# sheet music help



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, operating on the assumption that if someone at KindleBoards doesn't know, it's not worth knowing. . . . 

My aunt died Tuesday and we're planning her funeral. One of the pieces she'd listed as wanting is called "Mother, at your feet is kneeling". . .at least, that's the first line, I think it's also the title.

I've seen various copyright dates. . .1919, 1947, 1951. . . and have found various links to the lyrics and at least partial recordings on line.  But actual written music would be good for the organist.  The composer is listed variously as Sister S.C. and S.C. Sister. . .have not discovered a lyricist.

There's a seller at Amazon who has what must be a first edition as they want $88 for it. . .there's another who has a 1951 copy with the Ames Brothers on the cover for only $8.95, but, even with expedited shipping, it probably wouldn't arrive in time, as the funeral is Monday morning.

I've reached out to my many musical contacts but. . .hey, this is KindleBoards. . . .thought I'd ask if anyone has a copy that they could send via e-mail (not completely kosher, but I'd buy a physical copy and just use the email version if it doesn't arrive on time and delete it afterward) or know somewhere I could purchase it and download it. . .or, indeed, has any more info on the piece.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann,

I can't help you with the sheet music, but I want to express my sorrow at the loss of your aunt.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Bumping this for you since time is of the essence here....


...  also to ask whether you've contacted the CT seller to see whether they'll ship overnight and get it out the door TODAY?    Or...  if they won't, but have a physical location where one can go pick it up, maybe someone here could go get it for you and FedEx it out today (or tomorrow with Saturday delivery)?


I've sent emails to my two organist friends to ask whether they happen to have a copy.   (Both are overseas, so that would only get you a scanned and emailed version  --  too late for FedEx from Europe.)

Also, there are several other people in various online forums who have posted the same request over the past couple of years.  Two of them had been active online within the past month, and I sent them messages asking whether they'd ever found a copy, if so where, and also whether they might consider scanning/emailing theirs.

Good luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you Susan!  I did place the order with the guy in CT. . . .expedited shipping. . .and since I AM buying a copy, I'd have no problem 'borrowing' a scanned/emailed copy for the day.  I did send an email to the seller via Amazon explaining the situation.  So we'll see.

I had to take my bass for a check up so went to the music store this morning -- a good one  -- and had them look into it and it seems that it is, indeed, out of print.

And thanks for the condolences, Tatiana. . . . .this is, incidentally, the aunt I gave my DX to at Christmas. . .she enjoyed being able to read again. . . .found out from my cousins that she'd been telling them how wonderful it was too, so she wasn't just being nice to me.   I may go ahead and pass it on to her sister, my other aunt, who also has eye issues but not quite as bad -- but let her kids put it on one of their amazon accounts for her.  I've gotten used to NOT having it, anyway, and then I still have an excuse to look at a tablet later in the spring.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

I checked three old (late 19th/early -mid 20th century) hymnals that we own but, unfortunately, it was not listed in them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Success!  When in need, go to the source, right?  So a friend of ours contacted one of the major Catholic publishing houses at which he knows people and, sure enough, one of them has a copy they'll scan and send.  And we'll have the one I ordered to give to my OTHER aunt so it will be available for her, later. . . .thanks to all who did a quick search and reached out on my behalf . . . KB'ers are the best!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad it worked out.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Found you another copy.  Sent it on, just in case it's a different arrangement or something.  Posting here in case you check KB before you check your email....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Susan!  We should be completely set then. . . . .back up plans are always good.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad you were able to find it, Ann.  My condolences as well on the loss of your aunt.

Music really plays such an important role at funerals, so I understand your search for it.

I'm curious now about this song. I've been in Catholic choirs since I was 13, and don't recognize it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried this, Ann?

http://webcat.lcls.org:90/search~S113?/cPRC+SHEET+MUSIC+LIS/cprc+sheet+music+lis/-3,-1,0,E/2exact&FF=cprc+sheet+music+mot&1,2,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for all who searched on my behalf. . . we did locate th music. . .the funeral was this morning and everything went very well.  When our soloist began singing the song, my other aunt sang along with him from where she was sitting so it was definitely appreciated.

The song is really old. . .out of print. . .I checked at a music store and they couldn't find it to even order it for me.  Fortunately friends of friends found copies. . .my aunt said they'd sung it a lot as kids and in college so put that at 1940 or earlier!


----------

